

12 Year Old Steve Jobs Meets Bill Hewlett (of HP) - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/09/12-year-old-steve-jobs-meets-bill.html

======
kristianp
Malcolm Gladwell's Outliers has this story and others of that generation of
computer billionaires.

------
avichal
I love that Jobs story.

